# pumping insurance ?



## kayla (Sep 24, 2010)

Heya. My lil girl starts pumping on the 5th Oct. Someone has told me that when she gets the pump I will have to insure it.
So a few questions.
How do I insure it?
Who do I insure it with?
If it breaks who is responsible?
And why should we have to insure it?

I've only been told this today.

Any help advice and questions answers will be great. Thanks x


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 24, 2010)

Hmmm...its a controvercial one me thinks!

Initially I had my pump insurred- not specifically my pump but 'an item' to the value of ?2,800 that could be insurred in and out of the house. In my home insurrance policy.

That was yonks ago and it has expired. I havent renewed. My current thoughts are that I havent signed anything to indicate I will be responsible for the value, so I am simply not paying the premiums. End of!

I am a bit anti- why should we be insuring them?


----------



## shiv (Sep 24, 2010)

Kayla it might be worth ringing Medtronic and asking what their policies are and what they request.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Sep 24, 2010)

Pumps come with a 4 year warrenty that cover so normal pump failure is covered, you need to check with clinic, whether if there is a pump issue whether you inform clinic or whether like me deal directly with the company..

Ask you clinic if you need to ensure it, Some clinics instist that you insure the pump for accidental damage, loss and theft..  My clinic has never said anything about insurance so mine isn't by me anyway..

But give clinic a phone and ask what their policy is..


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 25, 2010)

i dont have any dealing with such matters but I would expect any failing of the pump to be rectified by the manufactuer,however if it was stolen, a contents type policy may come in handy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2010)

It's highly unlikely to get stolen, since it will be attached to your daughter  I suppose the biggest danger would be accidental damage, so it would depend on what the pump company would cover and rectify in this respect - they would obviously cover pump failure.


----------



## Rainbow (Sep 25, 2010)

I have mine insured on my household policy, I added it to the policy in May and it cost ?27. On the day of my pump start I was asked if I had insured it by my DSN and consultant. I wouldn't like to be without it and as I have dropped a few mobile phones down the loo before I like the piece of mind that my pump is covered for any mishaps.


----------



## Marc (Sep 25, 2010)

I've handled a few policies with a few policies with pumps specified as personal possessions, as English pumps seem to cost two grand which is well above the normal single article limit for most unspecified personal possessions policies. Also it cuts the claims handler worry of can we insure this if an underwriter has said yes and insured specifically. One thing to help you if you do have to claim off home insurance is to make sure you have a letter from doctors on letter head stating you are responcible for the item. 

But working as a claims handler with a claim like this for AD if you can get all the info together you are looking at atleast two weeks for the money etc from start to finish. As you can only be dettached from a pump for an hour a day what would happen while the insurers were sorting it out do you have a spare pump?

Marc 

I want a pump, I want a pump!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Sep 25, 2010)

Marc

You can actually disconnect your pump for longer than an hour day, If you are going to be off your pump for longer than 2 hours then you inject the missing insulin and repeat every 2 hours..

If you are looking at a day, then you start inject background insulin, all pumpers should have an emergency supply of background insulin + either syringe/pens for both background + quick insulin as back up...

If pump fails during office hours, then they will do there best to get a loan/replacement pump to you the next working day, but alas weekends, bank holidays and festive season, you may have to wait several days..

If my pump is anything to go by, they actually take a bit of battering, I've dropped my on many occasions, it's been dunked into buckets of water oh and it's got some of my german shepherds teeth marks in it, she decided to have a munch, she was only 6 months  old at the time


----------



## bex123 (Sep 27, 2010)

hiya ,when i was given my pump i was also given an insurance note to give to my home insurer , they put it on my home insurance as a specific item that was cover home and away from home , i was expensive though it added ?70 a year to my home insurance


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 27, 2010)

Hiya,

We were told by clinic to insure my pump against accidental damage etc on the home insurance for a value of ?2800 !  We are with direct line for home contents insurance & have got it put on the valuable items cover.  I think our policy covered items up to ?3k without them needing to be specified or costing extra - but we called them to ask them to make a note of the fact that we wanted the pump covered to try & avoid quibbling later if anything does happen to it.  They tried to charge us extra but we argued the toss & got it added for nothing.  Just got to keep it out of pre-schooler, baby & cat range now!


----------



## tracey w (Oct 12, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Hmmm...its a controvercial one me thinks!
> 
> Initially I had my pump insurred- not specifically my pump but 'an item' to the value of ?2,800 that could be insurred in and out of the house. In my home insurrance policy.
> 
> ...



I was told it doesnt belong to me but the pct, and they insist i insure it. If faulty it gets replaced if lost or stolen, aparently they have been stolen, the pct wont pay and we would be responsible for the cost of replacent in this case. Nothing signed i agree but i would not risk this.

Just classed as medical equipment on my home contents insurance, but to a value of 3K, cost around ?10 extra per year, with halifax.


----------



## tracey w (Oct 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> It's highly unlikely to get stolen, since it will be attached to your daughter  I suppose the biggest danger would be accidental damage, so it would depend on what the pump company would cover and rectify in this respect - they would obviously cover pump failure.



I was told that there have been cases wher they have been stolen, ripped off a person, thinking phone or ipod i suppose  scarey. my pump nurse told me this and that i had to insure it or they woudnt let me have the pump.


----------



## tracey w (Oct 12, 2010)

bex123 said:


> hiya ,when i was given my pump i was also given an insurance note to give to my home insurer , they put it on my home insurance as a specific item that was cover home and away from home , i was expensive though it added ?70 a year to my home insurance



How much  I think mine was ?10. oh sorted it, i will have to check it now!


----------



## my_last_rolo (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi

My son has just started pumping and our DSN said to insure it on our home insurance, for ?3000, and it's an extra ?3 per month


----------



## Mel (Oct 13, 2010)

*pumping insuarnce*

WE added ours to the house insurance and it cost nothing , they insure the holiday  one as well whislt we are away for no extra either


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Nov 28, 2010)

hey all,

i have been told by the nurses that i have to get my pump insured...

ive read the comments and was thinking that ?70 extra a month is alot!! 

basically ul end up buying the pump lol 

will it really be that expensive??


----------



## ThunderBolt (Dec 15, 2010)

A month?!? Ruddy heckers... I was thinking the quotes above were annual. 

I might have to risk it and hope for the best. And not lose my Novopen!!!


----------



## shiv (Dec 15, 2010)

Sorry to jump on this thread - but just made me actually laugh out loud - my (useless) team have never mentioned getting insurance for the pump I will get (hoping to get it in the new year at some point, just waiting to hear back from PCT). I wonder what they expect me to do?

Just wondering if anyone is in my position - I rent a room in a shared house, haven't taken out insurance for various reasons (not knowing how long I'd be there for one) so how would I go about taking out insurance? Would I just have to do it as a single item? This is making me feel all grown up!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 16, 2010)

litto-miss-loz said:


> hey all,
> 
> i have been told by the nurses that i have to get my pump insured...
> 
> ...



This is per year not month



shiv said:


> Sorry to jump on this thread - but just made me actually laugh out loud - my (useless) team have never mentioned getting insurance for the pump I will get (hoping to get it in the new year at some point, just waiting to hear back from PCT). I wonder what they expect me to do?
> 
> Just wondering if anyone is in my position - I rent a room in a shared house, haven't taken out insurance for various reasons (not knowing how long I'd be there for one) so how would I go about taking out insurance? Would I just have to do it as a single item? This is making me feel all grown up!





In theory the pump belongs to the PCT and it's loaned to you, so should be covered under the hospital mediacl equipment insurance policy..  It would be the insurers that debated the in's and out's, wonder if a person who has a articifal leg/arm has to insure for loss or accidental damage!  Or the wheelchair user!

I know somebody said their pump nurse said people had them stolen ripped off thinking of MP3!!!!  Never heard of this happening and I've been around insulin pump communities for over 6 years so this could have been a bit of scaring ploy more..

I have heard of one person leaving theirs in a changing room, but it was still there when she remembered she hadn't put it on...


----------

